# Probably the most important video ever!!



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

This doctor validates my thinking, and says it so well!! I have no advanced degrees nor research to back up my message, but she does.

It makes me SO sad, as an older middle aged woman, to think what we are doing to our children!!

Please watch, especially if you have diabetes in addition to weight problems...

https://youtu.be/da1vvigy5tQ


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i do not understand how all grains can be so bad. humans have been eating rice for a very long time. and wheat. and others.

you almost never see fat people in Italia , where they eat a LOT of pasta and bread. and same with France, and Japan.

there is more to the obesity and diabetes epidemic than just NOT eating grain. you DO have to eat the veggies, and you DO have to move around.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's what I've noticed going from 180+ to 155 last winter...

If I try to eat a low fat diet, I get cravings and headaches and feel weak and almost dizzy between meals. If I eat a higher percentage of fat and protein, I can then EAT LESS without feeling dizzy or getting cravings. I can even be hungry & still function OK. I need fewer calories to lose weight, but I can eat fewer calories without feeling bad if I increase the amount of fat in my diet AND then eat smaller amounts of food.

Take a look at the glycemic index of foods. As a rule, the higher it is on the list, the worse the impact on my weight.

BTW - using that approach, veggies are usually good to eat...including real butter!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Tinyliny, human, canine, feline, etc. systems were not designed to eat grasses. Horses, cows, goats are. The grasses kept us from starving to death in times of famine, but we have gradually processed SO much food to have wheat and sugar that we are OD'ing on it. That is causing diabetes, auto immune diseases, and obesity, etc.

Add to that the fact that the wheat we eat today is hybridized beyond recognition, the genetically modified to allow the wholesale spraying of herbicides, and we have very unhealthy people on many drugs, all to counteract the effects of the poor diet.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know that I feel better when I avoid wheat. but, to say all grains are a not go? that seems a bit odd. 

so you are saying all food items that are a grass are not ok? like corn, rice , oatmeal, amarinth, quinoa, bulgar wheat, buckwheat, and ?

and why not root vegetables? yams are a wonderful food! as are potatoes. and peanuts?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Fad diet trends drive me crazy. There will be (or already is) a video out there that says grains are good and everything else is bad. 

All these asinine fads do is drive the price up for people with honest to goodness medical problems. It's "cool" to eat gluten free, be vegan, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

greentree said:


> Tinyliny, human, canine, feline, etc. systems were not designed to eat grasses. Horses, cows, goats are.



We are not grazing (eating grasses)...we are eating their seeds.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think humans have been eating grains as a major part if their diets for a good 10,000 or more years. A lot of evolutionary selection can happen I that time to weed out those who cannot tolerate grains. I have read that people used to ferment grains more than they do now. And that makes it easier to digest.

I feel better not eating bread or pasta or refined sugar . It's true. But if you made a yummy wheat free bread, I'd still get manic and overeat it. It's the processed and mixed with sweetener nature of it that causes ME trouble.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

SOME wheat products will spike blood sugar. Most will, if eaten by themselves. Some wheat or grain products, balanced by protein or fat, will not. We are ominvores. We are not picky about what we eat. But if you eat a lot of simple, processed carbs, it will be very easy to overeat.

In life, most things seem to require balance. A little bread with meat and cheese and veggies is fine. A loaf of french bread, eaten by itself - and I've done so many times - is not fine.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Humans from the 'get go' ate seeds (including the seeds of grasses) and fruit along with whatever animal flesh they could hunt
The Neolithic people in Europe are credited as being the first to cultivate crops and keep livestock there 10,000 years ago and by 8000 years ago in the Middle East they were developing wheat and barley similar to the modern day versions we now harvest
This idea she talks about with using high fat is similar to the diet is used for horses with IRS to maintain healthy weight without feeding too much starch or high sugar grasses
It doesn't reverse the IRS at all though and they do have to have plenty of fibre in their diet - and so do we
Saturated and unsaturated fats are made up of Glycerol and Fatty Acids which separate when digested, glycerol is then metabolized very easily into glucose
If you eat too much fat you will gain weight, increase your glucose levels and risk getting liver disease so encouraging people to eat a really high fat diet is foolish as it could cause IR not help 'cure it'
Consumption of a high-fat diet rapidly exacerbates the development of fatty liver disease that occurs with chronically elevated glucocorticoids. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If you eat too much of a high fat diet, it will cause problems. But OTOH, if I eat 3 eggs (250 calories) for breakfast, I can often go until dinner without eating again - and not have cravings or feel weak. If I eat a 400 calorie oatmeal muffin...I may make it 3 hours.

And since switching my diet, my blood sugar is down, my cholesterol is down and my blood pressure is down. No omnivore is meant to live on a high carb diet, and no animal anywhere is meant to live on a diet high in processed carbohydrates. A balanced diet includes fat, with moderate portions.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I stopped listening to the video a few minutes in. But I get from the gist of the responses here that I'll bet she's promoting gluten-free or something of that nature. 

Atkins was a fad for a while.
Gluten-free and "grains are bad" is in right now. 
Something else will spring up in the future. 

The one constant thing that has never changed is MODERATION. 




greentree said:


> Add to that the fact that the wheat we eat today is hybridized beyond recognition, the genetically modified to allow the wholesale spraying of herbicides, and we have very unhealthy people on many drugs, all to counteract the effects of the poor diet.


I grew up on a farm. I know exactly where my wheat comes from. :wink: (A lot of my parents raise is organic.)

Not to mention that seedless watermelon has been genetically modified. Zucchini and yellow squash also can be too. So it's not just grains that "get the blame" of being genetically modified!

Another thing that hasn't changed with the fads, is simply knowing where your food comes from and educating yourself. Actually read ingredient lists and the packaging information on the food (when available), or going to your local farmers market for fresh fruit and veggies. 

But to not eat any grain? Well that's just not moderation. :wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think she was promoting a fad diet, certainly she is not marketing any sort of branded diet, from which she will profit.

and, I agree that eating grains can make SOME people more likely to want to eat more. it does me. if I do NOT eat bread, at all, I am less likely to suffer from the drive to eat more. there's something about bread, and pasta, that make me want MORE MORE MORE. and thus, moderation becomes impossible for me. 

same with sugary things, where sugar is combined with fat. not so bad with just a hard candy.

some overweight persons are compulsive eaters, like alchoholics. they are either born that way, or become that way. moderation is really , really hard. it may be possible, but an easier way is to ABSTAIN from foods that cause the craving madness. those that can eat in moderation, should. absolutely. its the best way.

but, if you find the insanity too hard to bear, abstaining from things that trigger it can make you feel able to eat in moderation in those foods that remain.

and, eating more fat can help with that. certainly, I don't know any sensible person who would say to NOT eat more fruits and vegetables. (I find it odd that she dissed fruits. a whole orange is so good for you, as are apples. fiber galore, slows down your hunger response)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

bsms said:


> If you eat too much of a high fat diet, it will cause problems. But OTOH, if I eat 3 eggs (250 calories) for breakfast, I can often go until dinner without eating again - and not have cravings or feel weak. If I eat a 400 calorie oatmeal muffin...I may make it 3 hours.
> 
> And since switching my diet, my blood sugar is down, my cholesterol is down and my blood pressure is down. No omnivore is meant to live on a high carb diet, and no animal anywhere is meant to live on a diet high in processed carbohydrates. A balanced diet includes fat, with moderate portions.


Its all about moderation and if we don't combine the various food groups in our diet we run a strong chance of being deficient in some important vitamins and minerals so would have to rely on supplements
The main reason we get overweight is quite simple - we eat too much and don't exercise enough
One poached or boiled egg has approx. 5gm of fat. 3gm of healthy fats that are good for cholesterol levels and might help keep insulin production in good order and 2gm of unhealthy fat that can raise your bad cholesterol levels
An oatmeal muffin is usually going to contain sugar, egg, wheatflour and oil so not as good an option in terms of calorie control as plain oat porridge made with low fat milk and a pinch of salt - no sugar


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually, most people can eat high cholesterol items without increasing the cholesterol in their blood. For most of us, the body gets rid of excess cholesterol. For some, like my wife, it does not.

Nor is overall cholesterol a good predictor of anything. The "good/bad" cholesterol seems to be to simplistic for reality, as well.

"We considered several potential reasons for the lack of an overall association between egg consumption and coronary heart disease or stroke. Although dietary cholesterol influences plasma concentrations of serum cholesterol, the effects are relatively small.10 In addition, epidemiologic studies have found weak or little association between dietary cholesterol intake and cardiovascular disease risk.10 Apart from dietary cholesterol, saturated fat and dietary patterns might also influence blood cholesterol levels,44 45 46 suggesting that compliance with general dietary recommendations instead of simply reducing egg consumption could have a greater effect on the risk of cardiovascular disease. Additionally, individual differences in response to dietary cholesterol vary greatly, which could affect the association between egg consumption and risk of coronary heart disease and stroke. Moreover, several studies have shown that egg consumption favors the formation of larger LDL and HDL particles, which might enhance protection against atherosclerosis.47 48"

Egg consumption and risk of coronary heart disease and stroke: dose-response meta-analysis of prospective cohort studies | The BMJ

Also: Understanding Cholesterol and Heart Disease | Men's Health

I wouldn't eat eggs every day, but I have no problem with eating 3-4 eggs for a meal once a week. Moderation.

I do think folks have gone WAYYYY overboard on "low fat". Fat in food is not bad for you in moderation. Low fat can be bad - such as the low fat yogurt my wife was buying, which had almost as much sugar in it as a candy bar. I also find a big helping of veggies a lot more appetizing with a pat of real butter melted on it - and that pat of butter isn't nearly as bad for me as the big helping of veggies is good for me.

If one cheese stick (around 100 calories) keeps me going until dinner, then it beats the heck out of low fat yogurt, low fat muffins, low fat XYZ. Calories are important, but I need to eat "stick to your ribs" food - stuff with little or no processed, simple carbs. That is a key to success for me to cut calories - a balanced diet with a higher proportion of fat than what the US government recommends.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> and, eating more fat can help with that. certainly, I don't know any sensible person who would say to NOT eat more fruits and vegetables. (I find it odd that she dissed fruits. a whole orange is so good for you, as are apples. fiber galore, slows down your hunger response)


I didn't listen to the whole thing so I missed the fruit part. 

Fruits definitely need moderation too. While they are indeed fruit, they are also indeed a natural source of *sugar*. Typically, veggies are going to be better than fruit, and fruit is better eaten earlier in the day so that your body has time to "burn off" the sugar. 

I wouldn't eat 5 to 6 servings of fruit a day because of that sugar factor, but 1 or 2 is fine.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Isn't the 5 to 6 servings a day supposed to be fruit and vegetables not just fruit?

My DH lost a huge amount of weight last year and increased his good cholesterol levels, decreased the bad and got his blood pressure back to normal without medication by reducing the amount of fat he was eating every day and cutting out all sugary snacks
 If he slips and has too much fat in his diet his weight soon starts to creep back up


----------

